# Root Ranger



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Where do you buy yours from? Who answers your questions? Should I just call jetters edge?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AJ Coleman is who I buy my stuff through. What questions do you have?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I finally decided on a 4000 at 5.5 with 200' of 3/8" hose. I was wondering what are all of the available RR that I should consider getting at those specs.? I suppose it is too small for the double barrel but they also have larger singles available now as well. I also was wondering if the front needed to be drilled if I already have a tip to get the water flowing and then run it through? I am sure I will have more questions with more knowledge of the product.

Thanks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

They only sell 1 type of single nozzle root ranger per size. To change the nozzle size, get a new turbo nozzle for about 25-40. The tip is already drilled, it has a allen set screw in there. I've truthfully never needed to use a front nozzle. The ranger pushes so hard, it'll punch through most clogs.

I have a feeling we're similar with the tools, we buy the best and use the tools to the fullest. But saying that, start small with the nozzles. Get the ranger and and 6 pack from aqua mole and this will cover you for the majority of stoppages. 

One nozzle I do suggest is a ball nozzle(6r) from us jetter. It works great with 1/8 hose and 2" under lines. This is the only nozzle I've needed for my 1/8 hose.

A big thing is you have to do a bucket test with the gauge at the end of the hose. You CANNOT spec a nozzle from the pump specs and expect optimum results.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW, the 3/8 root ranger might not be available from AJ, you might have to contact us jetter for that.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> BTW, the 3/8 root ranger might not be available from AJ, you might have to contact us jetter for that.


Called US Jetter, "root what?"...:laughing: Someone should be calling me back by tomorrow. I always seem to get the newbies on the phone.:laughing: 

AJ Coleman Has them!:thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> They only sell 1 type of single nozzle root ranger per size. To change the nozzle size, get a new turbo nozzle for about 25-40. The tip is already drilled, it has a allen set screw in there. I've truthfully never needed to use a front nozzle. The ranger pushes so hard, it'll punch through most clogs.
> 
> I have a feeling we're similar with the tools, we buy the best and use the tools to the fullest. But saying that, start small with the nozzles. Get the ranger and and 6 pack from aqua mole and this will cover you for the majority of stoppages.
> 
> ...


The gpm, easy enough. But how do you accurately get psi?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

easy, use a gauge and needle valve to act as a nozzle(restriction). I was a little anal with the bucket and actually measured the water amount with a measuring cup to mark gal marks in the bucket.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> Called US Jetter, "root what?"...:laughing: Someone should be calling me back by tomorrow. I always seem to get the newbies on the phone.:laughing:
> 
> AJ Coleman Has them!:thumbup:


AJ has the 3/8 ranger? I just checked the new us jetter catalog and they don't have them....I can swear they used to sell them.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> AJ has the 3/8 ranger? I just checked the new us jetter catalog and they don't have them....I can swear they used to sell them.


Its all good. AJC has them for about $331 plus... 

I just wish I knew if it is set up for my machine or if there is something I could do to make it match best.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

the length of hose and size will matter in the end but just get the root ranger hook it up with a tee with a gauge near the tip and see what pressure you get! You can buy generic turbo nozzles and adjust up or down if needed!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Is the 1/4" RR better for 3"?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've never used the 3/8 ranger but the 1/4 ranger works great in 3" and 4".


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Dude this is real simple buy the highest psi (real psi) pressure washer you can get, buy a root ranger, some regular nozzles and go kick some jetter as* then dial in what you have to what you are doing for jobs, then you will become the jetter guru based on what you have done. You can cause nothing you can not alter based on what you have already read once you get it and use it. Buy it and go jet!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Called US Jetter, "root what?"...:laughing: Someone should be calling me back by tomorrow. I always seem to get the newbies on the phone.:laughing:
> 
> AJ Coleman Has them!:thumbup:


Misinformed. AJC has the 1/4 RR and a whip to adapt it. Waiting on jetters edge to get back to me.


----------

